# Can't wait to see this movie



## Katybug (Oct 9, 2013)

It's Tom Hanks' latest, CAPTAIN PHILLIPS.  We all know the story....Somali pirates hijacking an ocean freighter in 2009.  True drama in the harshest form with lots more thrown in by Hollywood.  But he's one of my very favorites and I can only imagine how intense and compelling it will be. 

I don't go to the theaters often, but I'll be there for this one.  Thinking Academy Award No 3 may be on the horizon for Tom after seeing the trailer.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought it looked great too, but will most likely wait until it is On-demand and watch it for 5 bucks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2013)

Just heard that Tom Hanks has Type 2 Diabetes.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 9, 2013)

And he delivered that info last night on Letterman's show in his own special light-hearted and casual way, tho we know its a serious matter. But he looks great and at least 10 years younger than he is.  

But diabetes runs in my family and is a very alarming diagnosis.


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 30, 2013)

Pretty much anything that Tom Hanks plays in is a great movie. He's such a wonderful actor!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2013)

seabreezy said:


> Pretty much anything that Tom Hanks plays in is a great movie. He's such a wonderful actor!




I second that seabreezy, ..  I think he's one  of only a few  that can pull off any type of character in a movie.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 1, 2013)

seabreezy said:


> Pretty much anything that Tom Hanks plays in is a great movie. He's such a wonderful actor!



Thirded.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 1, 2013)

I loved him in *The Road To Perdition* and agree he can play any role and make it his own.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing this movie also, Cast Away is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2013)

Just watched it the other night and did a review on my site. In essence, I enjoyed it and it's great drama, but I don't think it's the Oscar-nominee that everyone says it is.


----------

